
Octant: A tool to help devs understand what's going on in a Kubernetes cluster - mmcclure
https://github.com/vmware/octant
======
nodesocket
How does this differ from the official Kubernetes web dashboard?

[https://kubernetes.io/docs/tasks/access-application-
cluster/...](https://kubernetes.io/docs/tasks/access-application-cluster/web-
ui-dashboard/)

~~~
dankohn1
Explanation by the co-authors here:
[https://twitter.com/mlbiam/status/1159164155255021569](https://twitter.com/mlbiam/status/1159164155255021569)

------
johnmarcus
why does it start up on a _random_ port, which is different each time? and
it's not configurable? that makes it a real pita to run in a docker
container...which is kind of the environment.

~~~
bryanl
(i'm the author)

We had a choice to make. We could have used a port, but then would have had to
find a solution for when that port was used. So the choice was made to use a
random port.

~~~
johnmarcus
i think you should re-consider this choice for a few reasons. \- every
software has to do this, and they pretty much just do it and make it an option
to configure. \- just assume folks will run this in a docker container and it
becomes an entirely mute point. \- you have literally ostracized your core
audience by making it impossible to run in a docker container.

just some thoughts. wish i could try it, but i'm not firing up my linux vm
just to do so, knowing I can't run it reliably anywhere (because if it's
choosing random ports, how will i now it won't randomly conflict with
something?)

